# Harris Chain 2021/22



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

First fish of the season. Ended up with 2 bass, 2 striper and 1 crappie.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

First cast at the Marsh.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

First spot didn't pan out. Found them in the second.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Another meal.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Sounds like quite the cold snap going on down there. 

Mom lost some plants and mentioned lows in the 20's this weekend. Might be time to check that creek again!


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Shoeman said:


> Sounds like quite the cold snap going on down there.
> 
> Mom lost some plants and mentioned lows in the 20's this weekend. Might be time to check that creek again!


I think high of 40's for Saturday and Sunday.
Keep the local at bay. Much less crowded at my shore spots,😆. Good pickerel bite going on and still manage a few crappie.

Neighor has some huge 🍅 plants going. He has put them under a tent and wrapped it. He may need to add a heater this weekend.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Still a good 30 degrees warmer than here, but crazy for down there!

Good Luck!


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

Spoonplugging Pro Trainer Don Dickson and his wife Ali live on the Harris Chain lakes. I might add that Jerry Borst who we saw in the thread Lakers dozen train under Don many years ago.
Don and Son Donny jr went on fishing and training trip on Harris. Don gives an excellent review of run running the Spoonplugging guidelines at the same time catching some 35 Strippers in a bout 2 hours At about the 18 min mark in the video watch Don call the hookup while trolling and its a double!! Great fun and great talent when you know your structure...






Hal


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

gundogguy said:


> Spoonplugging Pro Trainer Don Dickson and his wife Ali live on the Harris Chain lakes. I might add that Jerry Borst who we saw in the thread Lakers dozen train under Don many years ago.
> Don and Son Donny jr went on fishing and training trip on Harris. Don gives an excellent review of run running the Spoonplugging guidelines at the same time catching some 35 Strippers in a bout 2 hours At about the 18 min mark in the video watch Don call the hookup while trolling and its a double!! Great fun and great talent when you know your structure...
> 
> 
> ...


We catch a few of them when we are out crappie fishing.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

Harris Chain is my most loved section of water. My step father grew up in Tavares and I still have family in Astatula. I've been fishing Harris since I was about 8 years old back in 1990 or so. That chain of lakes has gone through some serious changes since then. My step father passed away 8 years ago and we spread his ashes out on long island. That's a special part of Florida that so many people don't even know exists. Nice Specks by the way.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

FishMichv2 said:


> Harris Chain is my most loved section of water. My step father grew up in Tavares and I still have family in Astatula. I've been fishing Harris since I was about 8 years old back in 1990 or so. That chain of lakes has gone through some serious changes since then. My step father passed away 8 years ago and we spread his ashes out on long island. That's a special part of Florida that so many people don't even know exists. Nice Specks by the way.


Agreed, most people head for the beachs or Orlando. The inner part of the state has some wonderful places. We feel fortunate to have found it.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Crappie and Stiper today.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Looks Ike’s you’re in the creek


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Shoeman said:


> Looks Ike’s you’re in the creek


Yes going back to the dock. Just took a moment for a photo OP before landing. Fished the lake.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I’ll be there Tuesday. Not sure if I will buy a freshwater license for a few days. Heading to Crystal River Saturday for a few days and hit some of my trout and redfish spots.

Did you launch at the Fish Camp?


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Shoeman said:


> I’ll be there Tuesday. Not sure if I will buy a freshwater license for a few days. Heading to Crystal River Saturday for a few days and hit some of my trout and redfish spots.
> 
> Did you launch at the Fish Camp?
> 
> No. It is my friends boat. He has it docked at Bonfire by Brule lock half way between Griffin and Eustis Lake.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

New lake today.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

*









Yes Lake Dorr has fish.*


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

If you watched the show you might recognize this tree.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Quick evening trip from a shore spot. Bite was good for about 30 minutes lost 5 fish.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

5lb Striper was the bonus fish today.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Izzat a stripper or a wiper? Always thought the striper is more elongated? Dunno?


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Sunshine Bass Fish | Florida Freshwater Fish By Bass Online


Sunshine Bass fishing information on Lake Ida, a species found in the State of Florida, FL in many different bodies of water throughout the United States.




bassonline.com


----------

